# Mendelssohn - Four Pieces for String Quartet op.81 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op.81 is basically a posthumous collection of 4 movements written throughout Mendelssohn's career. Most scholars agree that the Theme and Variations and Scherzo were written for an aborted new quartet in 1847, the Capriccio was written separately in Leipzig in 1843 and the Fugue in 1827, shortly after finishing his op.13 quartet. With a span of 20 years between movements, as you'd expect, the quartet sounds like 4 separate pieces and not a unified work but that's fine and I judge performances with this in mind. This is also reflected in performance where some ensembles may play them in a totally different order or may miss one or two out. For this review I've only concentrated on those who have recorded all four (regardless of order).
My favourite movements by some way are the charming scherzo and especially the quite lovely Capriccio, with its two contrasting sections. First there's the divine lyrical melody of the andante section, over a barcorolle, then it's followed by a scurrying Fugue. The Capriccio tends to be the most often performed movement of the the four pieces and is often used singularly as a encore piece or a filler on several Mendelssohn recordings.

Recommended

Ysaye
New Zealand
Gabrieli
Bergonzi
Maggini
Melos
Raphael
Aurora
Bartholdy

*More recommended

Minguet* - lean and lithe
*Fine Arts* - unfussy, limited vibrato
*Escher* - slower, sumptuous, more serious tempos
*Artea* - youthful, vibrant and fun
*Gewandhaus* - classy and perfectly matched inner voices
*Elias* - glorious 1st violin tone

*Hugely impressive

Eroica* - a highly desirable period performance. The Capriccio sounds particularly impressive.
*Henschel* - beautifully shaped performances on the leaner, brisker side full of youthful joy.
*Pacifica* - heavier on vibrato but the ensemble playing is dedicated with fine inner voices and a sumptuous lead violin.
*Arod* - the scherzo is the quickest around but the Arod still sound in control and dynamic.
*Mandelring* - gutsy and punchy performances in a close up and clear recording.
*Capriccio* - the clarity and interplay are what impress here. Fresh and invigorating.
*Talich* - another recording boasting quicker tempos. The Talichs sound like a group enjoying themselves especially in the scherzo.
*Leipziger* - unified playing and clarity of line give this one plenty of rhythmic bounce. Very easy on the ear.

*Top pick

Tinalley* - again the Aussies give these short pieces lots of power but it's their variable textures that stick in the mind. The scherzo and capriccio are exceptionally realised and cohesively this recording works best for me.


----------

